# 27 weeks with twins and strong braxton hicks and back pain



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi,

I was after a little advice.

Went for a private 3d scan on weds morning everything seemed fine,both babies are transverse? and really big,so much so sonographer asked if wrong dated since they are more like 29 weeks and seem to measure around 2lb 7oz each but ivf pg so know dates are correct,

Have been getting braxton hicks since around 20 weeks and midwife says to take it easy , i am only 5ft 1 and measuring around 37 fundus height but am finding it very hard now .  Since weds i have had constant tightenings about every hour and really bad back ache.  Stopped in bed thursday and seemed alittle better but today back to being tight and back ache again although not just lower back ache but also on right side, do not really want to go and get checked out with a scan since am due to see cons next Friday but wondered if they could just examine me and do usual checks,am getting a little paranoid now about delivering early especially since my sister had her boys early at 30 weeks and 32 weeks and we were all prem babies.

If i asked the hospital would they let me have steroids just to be on the safe side?, i live along way from hospital but have to go there because local do not take twins and because of my age. I am nearly 43 ,also would an internal bring labour on?

Feel really silly phoning hospital again and it is the weekend,

thanks anita


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you need to phone the hospital at any point that you are worried, especially as you sa that you are a bit of a journey away from them.

Just because its the weekend, doesn't make any difference to the staff at the hospital, they offer a 24 hr service.

Give them a ring and let them decide what is the best thing for you

Let me know how you get on
Take care x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks so much for the reply.

I did phone the hospital and they said they would like to see me or i could see if it got worse or went away. It did eventually calm down although i am still getting alot of BH every hour or so .
I saw my mw yesterday and she did say to go straight in next time mainly because i do live in a small village along distance away and she is now measuring me at 42 weeks fundus height also both twins are across and she said if i went into labour suddenly i would not deliver and both placentas are anterior but not low,
I am due at cons on friday and am going to ask if i can have steroids just in case, mw said worth asking and am having anti-d injection but could you tell me if it is worth having an internal i have the last couple of days been getting alot of pain down below and like sharp electric shocks.  Is this my cervix?

thanks,
anita


----------

